# What does your Bearded Dragon enclosure look like?



## DragonHeart<3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Can you guys please post piccies of what your beardies enclosure looks like? I am looking for inspiration on how to set out my bearded dragons vivarium. 

Thanks everyone! :2thumb:


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

This is my first homemade viv








in progress, just need to finish the 'sky' and fit lights and glass :-D


----------



## DragonHeart<3 (Nov 19, 2011)

:gasp:Wow...That is amazing! My beardie will be in heaven if he was there.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

What are the measurments for it?


----------



## shanie (Dec 21, 2010)

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d66/shanie_/photo-43.jpg
Hope this works as I'm on my phone
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d66/shanie_/photo-42.jpg


----------



## BrianSpringthorpe (May 14, 2011)

shanie said:


> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d66/shanie_/photo-43.jpg
> Hope this works as I'm on my phone
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d66/shanie_/photo-42.jpg


Thats really cool, im currently rehoming my beardies into a 6ft x 2 x 2 tank and am looking at how to furnish it, where did you get all of the decor?


----------



## shanie (Dec 21, 2010)

I made it from polystyrene there's a thread somewhere about page 3 or 4 called new desert viv!


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

shelby_84 said:


> This is my first homemade vivimage in progress, just need to finish the 'sky' and fit lights and glass :-D


Looking at that picture it doesnt look like it has a enough floor space for an adult beardie


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the enclosure with the animals in it please - I think you have done a pretty good job so far. I want to see how the inhabitants look inside the enclosure. Thanks. I see so many enclosures that are pleasing to the human, but not so much for the reptile...


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ive designed it with my dragon in mind as he climbs about alot, and jumps off his logs an that. It is just shy of 4ft wide and 3ft tall, 2ft deep so he has plenty of space and I can assure you he is very happy with it but al post a pic anyway :-D


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

He looks quiet happy~ obviously the photo is misleading and made the viv look a lot smaller than its actual size . Nice work on the fake build :2thumb:


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

:lol2: cheers, the viv fits perfectly into an alcove in my front room so thats the reason for the size but hes very rarely in it anyway as he likes to roam the front room... yea its five foot tall when on the stand... hehe


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

I am not a fan of the steps, BUT you have done them well. Bottom line - the Beardie likes it. I would say that you have met with success in creating an environment that makes the beardie happy. Congratulations and well done.


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

well like i said he likes to climb so i designed with him in mind... he could be in a plain box and i would still enjoy looking at him and watching HIM which is why i have him in the first place... people were asked to show their viv pics for inspiration to the thread creator which is what i did... im not the one who asked for the advice... but thanks.:whistling2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

shelby dont worry about trying to defend your viv, you dont need to.
it looks amazing....and it shows that tonnes of time,effort and love has been put into it.

i'm sure if bd can climb up a fence stake in the wild it wont have a prob with those steps
i'm not even gonna bother showing off my bd viv as people would have a field day ripping into it...as they thought shelbys steps were bad, my has a thin grand canyon bridge going across it it also in cludes loads of smaller steps

bearded dragon set ups - Google Search


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

There was no need to defend anything. There is nothing wrong with criticism as long as it is done with tact. In the end everybody thought that Shelby's work was great. If somebody rips it apart and is mean spirited that would be wrong. In the end, the inhabitant(s) of the enclosure are to be kept happy and they/he/she are to prosper in the enclosure. Shelby has created an environment that allows all that to happen.

ch4dg - I am a big fan of the mechanics that you use to create your enclosures and I think you have many that follow your work. Would you please post your viv so the original poster might be inspired by your work...


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

it wasnt aimed at you or anyone else impiticular, it just seemed (to me anyway) that this was gonna turn into a ''that vivs not suitable'' thread,

and thanks for those comments: victory:

but anyways back on subject before we get told off for hijacking


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> shelby dont worry about trying to defend your viv, you dont need to.
> it looks amazing....and it shows that tonnes of time,effort and love has been put into it.
> i'm sure if bd can climb up a fence stake in the wild it wont have a prob with those steps
> 
> ...


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

i agree..:2thumb:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

My beardies old one


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

This was the viv I built for my last beardie. It measured 5'x4'x3.5'


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

deadmansfinger said:


> This was the viv I built for my last beardie. It measured 5'x4'x3.5'
> 
> image
> 
> image


WoW thats super!!!:no1:


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks!  The tiling on the inside took about 3 times as long as the rest of viv did but it was worth it in the end. Made it really easy to keep clean.


----------

